# NFS not letting go of changed GID...EGID?



## Joy Orton (May 23, 2020)

I recently changed the UID/GID  of my primary user (Jorton default 1001) to allow the ID to be the same as a debian box (linux 1000 default) to have the same id for an autotmount I use globally in a lab.
I used pw (New to me...) but the passwd and group files look ok. Only the NFS automount is sill adding the old gid. id is spitting out a egid... How do I get rid of this?
$ id
uid=1000(jorton) gid=1000(jorton) egid=1001 groups=1001,0(wheel)
$ cat /etc/passwd |grep 1001
$ cat /etc/group |grep 1001
$ touch /home/jorton/test
$ ls -alrt /home/jorton/test
-rw-r--r--  1 jorton  jorton  0 May 23 15:16 /home/jorton/test
$ touch /home/jorton/Mybox/test
$ ls -alrt /home/jorton/Mybox/test
-rw-r--r--  1 jorton  1001  0 May 23 15:16 /home/jorton/Mybox/test

I can't inplace edit or create files with libroffice. (Yes I have resrtarted and rebooted both the server and client)


----------



## Joy Orton (May 24, 2020)

Same with a manual nfs mount. So I'm guessing its an NFS/OS thing. (Eliminates some weirdness with automounter)
$ touch /nfstest/testme
$ ls -alrt /nfstest/testme
-rw-r--r--  1 jorton  1001  0 May 24 12:18 /nfstest/testme
FYI: 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64


----------



## Joy Orton (May 24, 2020)

Ok so I did a FORCE workaround that will work just for me in the lab... Chances are only 2 people in the world that might work in there with me. So not a huge deal. But the WHY? is killing me. 30 years Unix experience here.,
workaround: server options: rw,sync,no_acl,all_squash,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000


----------



## gpw928 (May 24, 2020)

Did you logout and back in again after making the change?


----------



## Peter Eriksson (May 31, 2020)

Joy Orton said:


> I recently changed the UID/GID  of my primary user (Jorton default 1001) to allow the ID to be the same as a debian box (linux 1000 default) to have the same id for an autotmount I use globally in a lab.
> I used pw (New to me...) but the passwd and group files look ok. Only the NFS automount is sill adding the old gid. id is spitting out a egid... How do I get rid of this?
> $ id
> uid=1000(jorton) gid=1000(jorton) egid=1001 groups=1001,0(wheel)
> ...



Did you update the passwd database? 
(man pwd_mkdb)

Since you restarted both the server & the client then I doubt NFS is the cause.


----------

